# Cannot scan for artifacts



## driver66 (May 17, 2008)

Why am I getting this error?
 Help would be appreciated !
8800 gts 512


----------



## Breit (Jun 2, 2008)

same problem here. nvidia 9800gtx (g92 not supported)


----------



## erocker (Jun 2, 2008)

You may want to try 0.27 beta 3 to see if that works.


----------

